# Running Shyness - Help...please?



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

So I would like to take up running. Why? It can involve one person without it looking weird, it's good cardiovascular exercise, it can help me boost my self esteem, it gives me something to get up in the morning for, and most importantly if I run early in the day I don't have to feel guilty about spending the rest of my time playing video games and watching My Little Pony. Instead of procrastinating like I always do, I thought if I bought a pair of shoes it would give me some incentive to take it up so I don't punch myself for wasting money. I bought some snazzy shoes to help push myself into it and then I suddenly became violently whacked over the head by a harrowing amount of anxiety like the old days. _"I'll look stupid!" "How can I run? I'm a pasty white nerd!" "Remember that time you ran after the bus after work and looked like a fool? Imagine that for 20 minutes nonstop!"_

So yeah...I still haven't started my first run.

I didn't have a great er...experience at school - especially when it came to anything athletic. I got laughed at in P.E and what not. I wasn't the first person and I'm not the last to have my confidence kicked so let's not try to dwell on those issues too much. I try to move on but good God the voices keep coming back. :sus Judging eyes and conceited pointing. Everyone staring at me. Escalating in a calamitous maelstrom of droll arrogance reinforcing my physical ineptitude and just making me want to go back inside, give up on healthy living and instead attempting to finally get the Conference Call Shotgun in Borderlands 2. (Seriously, **** that drop rate)

All flippancy aside, I really would like to start running. I've been doing basic bodyweight compound exercises (Push ups, Pull ups etc.) the past few weeks and have noticed an improvement in my strength which has made me feel much better. However, I'd like to lose some body fat too and I think running (and good nutrition) would do well and really help my confidence. A new hobby and goal can keep me motivated/not depressed but I'm still too afraid to go outside due to shyness/anxiety or whatever you call it. So to anyone who's been in the same position (or a similar one) and moved on from it, how did you overcome your fears? Any kind of advice would be helpful so I can read it and repeat it in my head whenever I get second thoughts about lacing up my shoes.

tl;dr - I want to run in public but I'm scared - waaaaaaah.


----------



## Echohaze (Mar 2, 2011)

Get up early and go for a run before work. Less people about and makes you feel wide awake all day


----------



## Travis1994 (Aug 15, 2011)

Either run in the early morning or before it gets dark. Way less people, but really if you have one, an ipod and some motivational music goes a long way. Drown out everyone and do it for yourself. You're running to get in shape, not to impress people. I actually run at the same time every other day and meet the same people on the trail and they're extremely friendly and always say hi. Remember to not get discouraged if you feel like you can't run. Anyone who laughs at you for not being at the same level of fitness as they are is stupid because we ALL start at the same level, just at different times.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I run at night. Running in the afternoon leads to an increased risk of being catcalled, honked at, or smokescreened. Yeah, it happens.

Running at night, I have been pulled over my cops a couple of times. It is safer, though, due to less traffic.


----------



## Cileroot (Mar 6, 2012)

I was too...

Then one time I had this wonderful opportunity to be at a countryside place with a nice forest next to the house and I could start jogging there...completely alone. Got more fit and managed to start jogging in public.

I quit every autumn and over the winter I lose all progress so during spring I need to restart all over every year, but now I don't care about not being able to run even for 2 minutes straight when I start  I do it for myself and usually by the end of summer I will be able to jog over 10 km with a decent time nonstop and that's all I need


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Cileroot said:


> I was too...
> 
> Then one time I had this wonderful opportunity to be at a countryside place with a nice forest next to the house and I could start jogging there...completely alone. Got more fit and managed to start jogging in public.
> 
> I quit every autumn and over the winter I lose all progress so during spring I need to restart all over every year, but now I don't care about not being able to run even for 2 minutes straight when I start  I do it for myself and usually by the end of summer I will be able to jog over 10 km with a decent time nonstop and that's all I need


I still run in the wintertime on city roads. With the recent snow we received, the plows remove the snow from the roads, but the sidewalks are covered, so I end up altering my route, which includes a steep uphill climb on a neighborhood street - it makes me beg to want my normal path back :lol.

I ran almost 10km and it was -7c/19F last night.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Ya i start loving that until 2 cops points their guns at me thinking i was some other fugitive they were after.


----------



## Thix (Jul 14, 2012)

An ipod really helped with my treadmill jitters at the gym.


----------



## The Enemy Within (Sep 20, 2012)

Kakumbus said:


> Ya i start loving that until 2 cops points their guns at me thinking i was some other fugitive they were after.


It happened to me like 2 months ago, I was running on the side of a BIG avenue in Sao Paulo during the day and all of a sudden I see a cop crossing the heavy car traffic by foot pointing a gun at me ? WTF ? :afr

I dont know why, but I tend to keep calm on these extreme situations. Most people would freak out.

I restarted my outdoor running 2 weeks after this incident keep saying to myself : F*** the cops !


----------



## NatalieJay (Dec 28, 2012)

I currently have the same problem, I bought myself some running shoes, thought early morning before everyone goes to work and all that jazz, but not been able to do it, I have set my alarms yet again and placed my running gear out ready for 6 am tomorro so we shall see if I can muster up the courage to face the challenge. Baring in mind its now 4 am, i struggle sleeping. hope i can do it though! I think it's a lot of mind of matter an other people definitely don't matter. That's what I keep telling myself, I am going to try the music idea. I wish you luck, I know what you are going through. 
Nj


----------



## emmaverlac (Jan 1, 2013)

Ohhhh yeah! I LOVE running but i hate it when i have to run past people or if care are coming down the street. I love like one of those zombies from 28 weeks later. Seriously. So, to avoid that, i normally go at night time. And since in winter in england it goes dark at about 4 oclock to it's alllll gooood :yes


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

It's always the hardest to start but, once you've been doing it for a week or so it becomes easy(if your dedicated), well that's what I find with gym and my morning run.


----------



## hellinnorway (Aug 6, 2011)

You _could _avoid anxiety provoking situations which will extend your anxiety and/or increase it OR you could try exposure therapy, which over time will improve your anxiety. I use to be extremely anxious while hiking/running; always thinking that people were looking at me, talking about me, or laughing at me, but now my anxiety has significantly decreased because I repeatedly exposed myself to fearful situations, which to this day I am still doing. As time passes your anxiety will improve. And of course, just like running it takes practice. I once read in a self help book on anxiety which advised to feel the fear and give it time to pass because in time (maybe hours) the anxiety will subside. Here's an interesting quote I find to hold true and maybe you will, too. "Life is often compared to a marathon, but I think it is more like being a sprinter; long stretches of hard work punctuated by brief moments in which we are given the opportunity to perform at our best." 
-Michael Johnson (4x Olympic Gold Medalist Sprinter)


----------



## Hadden (Jan 18, 2013)

Running is another source for lose weight and body fitness also.My suggestion is that running is another source for get healthy body figure......


----------



## yellowpop (Jan 16, 2013)

lol im so glad i have a treadmill i dont think id be able to make myself go out running


----------



## Richieboy (Feb 19, 2006)

Did you go running yet? 

If you wear headphones, sunglasses, and a hat when you're running, you wont even notice if anyone else notices you, which they probably won't

good luck and i hope you reach your goals


----------



## ev29 (Feb 12, 2013)

My first "run", I got halfway down the street and then turned back because I felt so stupid  I ended up taking my dog out for runs, for some reason it made me feel less self-conscious. And I also listened to music. But sadly I stopped running because winter came, and now I've gotten lazy again  But I used to get such a rush after running - you should definitely do it!


----------



## Hadden (Jan 18, 2013)

Swimming Lessons just a click away


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Insults are useless if they fall on deaf ears. Wear some headphones and play some music while you run.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> Ya i start loving that until 2 cops points their guns at me thinking i was some other fugitive they were after.


I have been pulled over by cops twice. They are not going to draw guns if they see you just jogging.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> I have been pulled over by cops twice. They are not going to draw guns if they see you just jogging.


Uh yes they will because that's what they did.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Kakumbus said:


> Uh yes they will because that's what they did.


It must depend on the area. The more urban it is, the higher the chance. I live in a small city.


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Kakumbus said:


> Uh yes they will because that's what they did.


Probably the tv under your arm


----------



## bangfiona (May 22, 2013)

I think a good option would be to train yourself up on a treadmill first at the gym. There are less people there, and they are mostly concentrated on their own music and training. Once you feel confident enough running in that environment, start running in the morning/evening when there aren't a lot of people about, gradually build up your confidence and fitness so you can run where and when you like. Good luck


----------

